# Need Portable Speakers



## gxsaurav (Jan 23, 2009)

I am looking to buy small battery powered portable speakers to be used with my Nokia N79. I checked in the market & there are some models available from Philips, Nokia & X-Mini but they are too costly for 2 or 3 W RMS only. I wanted to know how much audio should be enough to fill one medium sized room with audio. 

1) X-Mini

*www.slipperybrick.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/08/xmi-xmini-capsule-speaker.jpg

This I saw in E-Zone here for Rs 1k. I don't know if they are mono or stereo though the salesman urged me to believe it is stereo but nothing was mentioned on the box. After further research I found it is Mono so how can I add two of them together to make a chained stereo speaker set?

2)                                                               Nokia Mini Speakers MD-8

*www.nokia.co.in/MEDIA_BANK_100/R6Accessories/M/MD-8/MD-8_150x150.jpg

I haven't tested them, just saw in the Local N.P.D shop. Any experience?

3) Philips SBA220

*www.p4c.philips.com/files/s/sba220_00/sba220_00__ff_.jpg


----------



## desiibond (Jan 23, 2009)

My friend bought philips portable speakers and his HTC P3400's speaker is louder than those speakers.

Never buy these things without testing.

This might help you:

*reviews.cnet.com/4520-11289_7-6548207-1.html

That nokia speakers have power rating of 1W RMS. That's really low even for a portable speaker


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 23, 2009)

I saw a 4W RMS based portable speaker from Philips today which costs Rs 1.8k. I m not paying this much, although they run on battery & are indeed portable. 

Looking for better alternative. X-Mini are good, but they are mono, i m still looking for a way to join 2 of them to get stereo sound.


----------



## desiibond (Jan 23, 2009)

okay. 4W should be good for portable speakers.

the one that my friend bought was Philips SBA1500/37

and they were 1W RMS speakers.

check out the X-Mini 2. For new model, you can connect one speaker to the other (every speaker has a 3.5mm out audio port). It's available for 29$ now.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 24, 2009)

Is it available in India??? According to Engadget, X-Mini 2 has...

1) 3.5 mm audio jack which can be tucked inside the base
2) Charges via Mini USB & Wall charger & gives 11 hrs of Sound
3) Rating of 3.5W RMS

X-Mini 2 is Mono, needs two speakers to be connected in daisy chain for Stereo Audio but X-Mini Max is real Stereo

Anyone knows where can I buy X-Mini Max set in India & its cost?


----------



## ThinkFree (Jan 24, 2009)

Don't go for Phillips.


----------



## gforce23 (Jan 24, 2009)

SE MBS-100 BT speaker is what I used in tandem with my phones. You don't need to mess around with wires and the thing looks pretty funky.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 24, 2009)

They do look "different" What is the price?


----------



## gforce23 (Jan 24, 2009)

I got mine slightly used off esato for a thousand bucks. Check out eBay, esato and se-nse. There are usually a lot of good deals on there.


----------



## VexByte (Jan 27, 2009)

ThinkFree said:


> Don't go for Phillips.


*Why ????*


----------



## ThinkFree (Jan 27, 2009)

^^Low sound.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 28, 2009)

I inquired about the X-Mini today & to my surprise the X-Mini Max Stereo Portable Speakers were available in Jumbo Electronics in Stock for Rs 2,400. Add to it a USB Wall charger for Rs 250 & it is a really sweet deal.

*www.hardwarezone.com/img/data/nnews/2008/10278/Image/X-MI.jpg

I connected them to my N79 & to my surprise they were surprisingly good & quite loud for such a small size. The salesman told me to turn off Bass enhancement of my mobile phone as it was giving cracking sound with Bass enhancement but even with the default preset the sound was quite good. They are rated at 3.5 W RMS each.

This is now in my list of hardware to buy, seriously..I used X-Mini for 30 minutes there with many type of songs & upto 80% volume there was no distortion in voice either. Now, I am not an audiophile but it was something I liked. Anyone looking to buy a Portable set of speakers for use on picnics or mobile phone or at small parties should definitely buy X-Mini max. The speakers deserve Rs 2.4k. I m buying it as soon as possible (means 10 feb, the day I get salary )


----------

